# e34 owners?



## spoolinturbo (Feb 25, 2005)

no e34s? 
i have not noticed any e34s on the board...any reason?? :bawling:


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Check out this forum for E34s...

http://www.bimmer.info/forum/index.php?


----------



## BrettInLJ (Oct 3, 2003)

As of tonight I will be the owner of a '93 525i. I guess I need to update my sig.


----------

